# Carbodoseur



## Joseph1

In the December 20, 2006 issue of Enology Notes, Bruce Zoecklein makes the following comment regarding the measurement of carbon dioxide:<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

“Carbon dioxide in wine can be measured using a variety of analytical tech&shy;niques and instruments, including the Carbo&shy;doseur, titration, blood gas analyzers, and CO2-specific electrodes. The simplest method is the use of Carbodoseur.

The Carbodoseur is a glass tube that measures the amount of CO2 outgassed from a fixed quantity of wine. Comparing this volume to a calibration chart, one can read directly in mg CO2/liter of wine sample. It is relatively easy to use and gives reproducible results. Since the Carbodoseur method doesn’t require the sample to be treated to facilitate “release” of CO2, results may be variable depending upon pH, temperature, etc. “

Has anyone heard of the Carbodoseur method for measuring CO2? How does it work?


----------



## Wade E

Not me!


----------



## rgecaprock

Sounds French 








Ramona


----------



## Angell Wine

Here is a picture of one. You got me on how it works.


----------



## Waldo

Where is Peter when we need him


----------



## PeterZ

It looks like a vacuum degasser that measures volume. What's the point? Who cares what proportion of dissolved gas is in your wine? If you properly degassed before bottling you are at equilibrium with 1 atmosphere pressure. No bubbles.

I guess if you are making sparkling wine it will quantify how much sparkle you have. If what you have is what you like, do you really need a number?


----------



## rshosted

I wouldn't mind having it. Then I could determine if I have a low enough carbonation to be able to bottle. It could also be a good test to determine how much is lost from vacuum degassing or stirring...


----------



## jsmahoney

WOW! That's all I can say!


----------



## Joseph1

For many winemakers degassing is a problem. If there is a relatively easy and relatively inexpensive means of testing, I am interested.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## wolfman

A newbie asks....So what are the best methods for degassing?



I was going to use the stirring aparatus I used for stirring my primary. Is there a better and not so expensive other way?



There is just so much to learn.......


----------



## jsmahoney

Wolfman, I can't answer your question, I still use the drill with the Fizz-X mixer item number15262. And, yes, there is a lot to learn, but have no fear, this forum is here for all your needs. thereis always someone who can help with practically any question.



I have a lot to learn too!


----------



## ziggy

The carbodoseur is a graduated cylinder with a tube coming out of it. What you do is fill it up to exactly 100 mL, take the temperature, screw on the cap, and shake with your finger over the tube. You then release you finger and some wine comes out. Then you remove the tube and read the volume left in the cylinder. Look up the volume and temperature in the table that comes with the device and voila, you have your CO2 content in mg/L.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks for that Ziggy and also welcome to this great forum and it looks like you can make it even better!


----------



## ziggy

I joined the forum because of this post. It was just too tempting. I work in the lab of a New Zealand winery.


----------



## Waldo

Welcome ziggy and thanks for the input. Which winery do you work for?


----------



## PeterZ

Ziggy, is there any benefit to knowing how much CO2 is in the wine?


----------



## Wade E

You are going to be a huge benefit to this forum ziggy!


----------



## spikeybones

We use one all the time to measure dissolved CO2. Just fill to 100ml, put the lid on, cover the tube and shake with vigour. Then take your finger off the tube and the ampunt of gas displaced flies out as liquid. Repeat until no more gas is produced. Take temperature then refer to a table to get your result. Too easy


----------

